# Repeated Hind Leg Stretching



## abraeri (Jun 9, 2020)

What could be the cause of repeated stretching of hind legs in a buckling. He is acting off and standing in a corner. No fever. I posted to the emergency thread as well with a few more details as I am very worried about him.


----------



## Beekissed (Jun 9, 2020)

Kidney stones?


----------



## abraeri (Jun 9, 2020)

What makes you say that? He is peeing (not as much as before because he is not drinking anything). He is 2 months old


And if it were, how would I know/treat it?


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 9, 2020)

Is he nursing?  Bottle?   Is he curling his neck as he does this?  Is it one leg at a time or leaning forward?  How frequently, for how long and what does he do after stretch?  Front legs &  neck -- any difference than usual?   Are his sides bulged at all?  Have you seen him lay, chew cud, etc?  How long has it been happening?  Poop?  Is he tender to touch/push on back, sides just below back, gut, especially just to rear of penis? 

Don't know where are you located.  What's your weather?  Where has he been kept -- in, out, access at will, pastured, etc.  Any new feed, hay?

Have you tried to assist -- syringed water, given anything, etc
Just asking to get some ideas of anything that may be affecting him to cause this.  Nothing asked is more than inquiry & in no way is meant that anything should, could, help or not.  Just not there to see the little one. or know more than this inquiry above.

Stretching can be an indication of stomach issues, as well as urinary issues which buckling seem to be prone to....I'm guessing that's probably why BeeKissed asked/suggested.


----------



## abraeri (Jun 9, 2020)

Ok it I'll try to answer all the questions and I appreciate them

He wants to nurse and goes to the teat, but does not nurse. No curling of neck, stretches both legs at once. I don't see anything visibly different. Sides do not feel tight to me, I saw him chewing cud in the afternoon; when the cud came up it was with a lot of noise and he spit some of it out as well. 

Yesterday night I gave the adults their hay before putting the kids in the kid stall, so all the kids ate a lot more hay than I usually give them. We have a camera set up in the barn and it looks like he has been uncomfortable since early morning. Weather has been hot this past week; today it rained and was a little cooler. I haven't seen him poop yet but he has peed. 

None of the fellow kids are showing any problems however. One of them got a brief case of diarrhea that day (lasted for 2 hours maybe); not exactly sure if she ate something bad or if she just ate too much greenery. Their access to pasture hasn't changed.

Hasn't eaten anything the whole day today. Wants to nurse, but doesn't. Nothing feels tender in

I gave him a dosage ball in the afternoon when I first realized he was off. It had activated charcoal, probios, and some herbs in it. Tonight before putting them all in I drenched him with some electrolyte water, and gave him some MoM.

I think I might have heard him pass some gas twice when he stretched, but it wasn't a loud one like the adults usually do. His temperature is also regular.

He was stretching pretty often (once every 5-10 min?) in the afternoon, but not so often now that it is night.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 10, 2020)

Maybe some baking soda will help? Hopefully he feels better soon? Is Momma bunting him away?


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 10, 2020)

He is having discomfort in his gut -- why? -- could be so many things.  I would be concerned with no nursing....and assume he is drinking water?   Young ones can go down pretty fast and I know you are working to help him.   Water is important with summer, not eating, etc.   I'd sure agree with some baking soda in water, drenched if needed.  If no improvement within next 24 hrs, I'd call a vet.  Especially with no poops -- although he may be -- as that can sure create gas & pain, causing no nursing interest,  & no fever would not be unusual -- hopefully the charcoal & MoM will give relief & he'll be bouncing around soon.  Both could help but, wont hurt.

Please keep us updated.  We care.  I know how hard it is to have them "sicky".


----------



## abraeri (Jun 11, 2020)

Ok so he is doing much better; back to normal. I was so scared for him because he seemed so down; we've had sick goats but never had them go off feed before. I think what helped him was the MoM; in the morning I saw diarrhea in his stall; it went back to normal by the end of the day. 

He seems to be especially prone to rumen issues though never this seriously. I will have to keep a sharper eye on their intake and make sure nothing is too drastic.

Thank you for your concern and suggestions.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 13, 2020)

GLAD he is doing well now!!     Their guts are still developing at this age & can get "off-kilter" from just about anything.  LOL

A tummy ache hurts.


----------

